# Asking a favour



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi, I need to pay a Portubgese bill of 11 euro via a Multibanco but will not be near one for a couple of months. Would anyone be willing to do so for me if I pay them directly by inter bank transfer beforhand and give the bill payment details?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you have a Portuguese bank account and internet banking you can do it online if you have the details you require for Multibanco payments i.e. Entidade and Referencia


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you for your help, I wish I'd have thought of that. If anyone is willing to help please PM me.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

As canoeman says with a Portuguese bank and internet banking you can do it online.
Who do you bank with?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You might have more success if someone has a Paypal account and is prepared to give that information, as it protects their bank details


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> As canoeman says with a Portuguese bank and internet banking you can do it online.
> Who do you bank with?


Bank of Ireland, Dublin.
Ulster Bank NI
Nat West UK
Smile UK
Barclays (buisness) UK


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You should be able to transfer through Bank of Ireland as it's a € a/c but you need the NIB/IBAN number the Entidade and Referencia won't be recognized, charges? equally for the UK banks but they charge a lot


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

*Posting now closed.*

Posting now closed.


----------

